# Angeln in Griechenland/Paros



## vpanama (28. August 2007)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage,

Ich war noch nie in Griechnland und fahre dort in diesem Jahr das erste Mal hin. Nun soll ich dort, mein Schwiegervater will unbedingt nen Fisch kochen/braten, dort angeln. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wann, womit, worauf ich wo dort angeln soll?! Lohnt es, mir zwei Angeln mit in den Flieger zu nehmen? Leichte Spinnruten oder dickes Norwegengeschirr???
Brauch ich irgend einen Schein?

Bin völlig ahnungslos#c

Liebe Grüße
vpanama


----------



## vpanama (31. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

...hat noch nie jemand in Griechenland geangelt???

Schade


----------



## RickyMike (1. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

doch mit der handangel, vom Boot aus. 2 Haken etwas Muschelfleisch oder Calamaristücke, bis auf den Boden ablassen (12 - 20 Meter), zuckeln und schon beissen die Fische. Ich hatte damals meine Angelsachen nicht dabei und habe durch Zufall einen Griechen kennen gelernt der ein Boot hatte. War einfach super. Abends die Fische in Mehl gewälzt mit Knoblauch in Olivenöl gebacken, besser als jedes Restaurant. Es waren alle möglichen Sorten von Fisch dabei, jedoch alle sehr klein. Ich hätte alle, bis auf ein oder zwei Stück, wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt. Aber mein Griecher sagt "guter Fisch, das der beste Fisch". Er hatte nicht ganz unrecht. Also stell dich auf kleine Fische ein. Viele Einheimische angeln dort im Hafen mit Pose oder auf Grund. Die Köder die ich gesehen habe, Brot, Muschelfleisch, Titenfischstücke und Fischabfälle. Wünsche dir viel Petri Heil und einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## alligator (1. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Moin,

hab´ auf Kreta schon mit Spiro und 1,5 m Vorfach Hornies gefangen. Auf dem Haken hatte ich Fischfetzen (gestippte Fische).
Einen Schein braucht man nicht wurde mir in einem Angelladen gesagt. Muss aber nicht für überall gelten. Frag doch mal im Reisebüro!!

Viel Spass!!! #6

Alligator


----------



## vpanama (4. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Hallo und Dankeschön,

das ist dann ja mal ein Anfang. Hab aber auch schon von anderer Seite gehört, dass es wohl auch dort stark Rückläufig sein soll, was den Fisch dort angeht. Schade.

Gruß

vpanama


----------



## Promachos (4. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Hallo!

Ich konnte am Strand bei Loutra Elleni Angler beobachten, die an einem in den Ufersand gerammten Stecken einen (weiblichen?) Lockfisch präsentiert haben. Wenn sich ein Artgenosse (des Fisches!) genähert hat, was bei dem flachen, klaren Wasser mit etwas Übung gut zu erkennen war, wurde er mit einem Wurfnetz erbeutet.
Sah zwar aus wie in der Steinzeit, war aber enorm erfolgreich - und spannend zu beobachten.

An deiner Stelle würde ich es aber mit der Angel versuchen.

Gruß und schönen Urlaub im traumhaften Griechenland:k
Promachos


----------



## vpanama (4. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Vielen Dank.

Kommende Woche Freitag gehts los. Endlich!!! :q
Ich werd mal verschiedenes Testen.

Danke und Gruß

vpanama


----------



## vpanama (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Hallo,

bin wieder zurück und um die Erfahrung reicher, dass ich nach Griechnland bestimmt keine Angeln mehr mitnehmen werde. Größere Fische gibts, wenn überhaupt, nur auf dem offenen Wasser. Alles andere, was es wohl noch häufiger gibt, Kalmare und Tintenfische, kann man auch mit Wurfleinen und ähnlichem (angeln). Das gibt es dort überall.

Das Meer dort ist leider sehr überfischt #q Schade.

...ich hab dort einen Einheimischen dabei beobachtet, wie er mit einer Schnur, einr Kette und einer Hühnerkralle, sehr erfolgreich auf Tintenfisch (im Hafen von Piso Livadi) war. Sehr interessant.

Also: Schöne Insel. Sehr klares Wasser, aber kaum Fisch, wenn dann nur sehr klein.

Gruß

vpanama


----------



## ralle (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Schade das es mit dem Fischen nicht so geklappt hat  - aber Hauptsache es hat gefallen !!


----------



## Mittelmeernik (6. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland/Paros*

Ich finde auch dass am Festland von Griechenland alles total ÜBERFISCHT ist. Aber fahre nächstes mal an eine kleinere Insel.Dort gibt es dann auch mehr Fische. Aber groß??????:c
nur mit dem Boot


----------

